# En España solo hay 6 ciudades



## comors (23 Abr 2022)

El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros. 

El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
El evento mas importante del pueblo es una muestra de cacharros agricolas.
El evento cultural mas importante del pueblo es un concierto de Gansos Rosas en Zaragoza. Concierto de Gansos Rosas en Zaragoza 2022, Sala Zeta, el 20 de mayo 2022
El evento deportivo mas importante del pueblo es XXXVIII CROSS JERONIMO ZURITA – XXIII MEMORIAL CARLOS SEBASTIAN FECÉ.


En la meseta existen multitud de pueblos medianos algunos de ellos ya carecen hasta de discotecas, entre todos destacan Toledo que actua como dormitorio de Madrid y en la meseta norte destaca Valladolid.

Valladolid es el pueblo mas grande de la meseta norte. Tiene un aeropuerto con el cual solo se puede volar hacia Barcelona y Baleales, para otros vuelos tienen que desplazarse hacia su metropolis que es Madrid.
El evento mas importante del pueblo es una feria de vinos. HOME
El evento cultural mas importante del pueblo es el Festival de Cine de Valladolid.
El evento deportivo mas importante del pueblo es Campeonato de Europa de Pole Dance. Inicio - Fundación Municipal de Deportes


En la zona cantabrica tambien hay varios pueblos medianos, el pueblo mas grande de esta zona es Vigo. Vigo tiene un aeropuerto sin vuelos internacionales, para este tipo de vuelos tienen que desplazarce hacia su metropolis que es Oporto.
El evento mas importante del pueblo es una feria de Productos del Mar Congelados, es la feria anual más importante de Galicia, tanto por cifra de visitantes como por volumen de negocio. Conxemar
El evento cultural mas importante del pueblo es un Concierto de Hombres G. https://hoxe.vigo.org/axenda/?id=467&lang=cas
El evento deportivo mas importante del pueblo es la XV Subida ao Castro en Vigo. XV Subida ao Castro en Vigo


----------



## Vaross (23 Abr 2022)

A Vigo si la añadiría en la categoría de ciudad , Zaragoza, y quizás por su proximidad Oviedo- Gijón- Avilés uniéndolas, Valladolid para muchas cosas es un barrio periférico de Madrid


----------



## dragon33 (23 Abr 2022)

Y una sola ciudad ALFA.


----------



## Shy (23 Abr 2022)

Barcelona en BETA

JOJOJOJOJOJOJO

Sevilla es un puto pueblo grande con un tráfico infernal, claramente sobra de ese ranking.


----------



## McNulty (23 Abr 2022)

El otro día veía un mapa de densidad poblacional, y las dos castillas, extremadura y aragón son auténticos eriales, no hay prácticamente gente. El 90% de los españoles viven en solo un 30% del territorio, todo el litoral + madrid. 









El 30% del territorio español concentra el 90% de la población


Más de 42 millones de personas viven en Madrid y en el litoral español. El resto, 4,6 millones, habita en el 70% restante en el interior de la Península




elpais.com













Un 60% de la población de toda España vive en la costa | Cantabria 24 horas


La mesa redonda "La evolucion demografica: un reto global" ha desgranado los problemas demograticos que tenemos en Espana donde hay 9 millones de habitantes mayores de 70 anos y 18 millones mayores de 50.



www.cantabria24horas.com


----------



## IgFarben (23 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.
> 
> El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
> Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
> ...



Claro, por ejemplo La Coruña es un pueblo, sede de Inditex, una compañía top Mundial y un puerto de primer orden. Lo mismo con Vigo, donde tienes una de las fabricas de automóviles mas grandes de Europa.
O la Valladolid que comentas, con otra fabrica de automóviles que junto con la de Palencia(que es una extensión) es también de las mas grandes de Europa y con toda la industria auxiliar. O la Michelin, o Iveco. Mas todo el ramal ferroviario. 
Y ya lo de Zaragoza es de coña.
En España solo hay 6 ciudades para algún iluminado del Valle del Silicio, que vive completamente fuera de la realidad.
Cuanto mundo os falta tecnopaletos.


----------



## comors (23 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Claro, por ejemplo La Coruña es un pueblo, sede de Inditex, una compañía top Mundial y un puerto de primer orden. Lo mismo con Vigo, donde tienes una de las fabricas de automóviles mas grandes de Europa.
> O la Valladolid que comentas, con otra fabrica de automóviles que junto con la de Palencia(que es una extensión) es también de las mas grandes de Europa y con toda la industria auxiliar. O la Michelin, o Iveco. Mas todo el ramal ferroviario.
> Y ya lo de Zaragoza es de coña.
> En España solo hay 6 ciudades para algún iluminado del Valle del Silicio, que vive completamente fuera de la realidad.
> Cuanto mundo os falta tecnopaletos.



La industria se asienta en las zonas perifericas de las ciudades


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (23 Abr 2022)

Y de las 6 , 2 son de una zona que claramente parasita al resto


----------



## SolyCalma (23 Abr 2022)

La cosa es que asi es, y la calidad de vida es ir a ellas un dia o unos dias y normalmente vivir en una ciudad pequeña


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

Me sobra Bilbao y añadiría Alicante y área metropolitana.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (23 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.
> 
> El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
> Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
> ...



Con 6 sencillos nukes nos devuelven a la jodida edad de piedra echando ostias


----------



## bambum (23 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Claro, por ejemplo La Coruña es un pueblo, sede de Inditex, una compañía top Mundial y un puerto de primer orden. Lo mismo con Vigo, donde tienes una de las fabricas de automóviles mas grandes de Europa.
> O la Valladolid que comentas, con otra fabrica de automóviles que junto con la de Palencia(que es una extensión) es también de las mas grandes de Europa y con toda la industria auxiliar. O la Michelin, o Iveco. Mas todo el ramal ferroviario.
> Y ya lo de Zaragoza es de coña.
> En España solo hay 6 ciudades para algún iluminado del Valle del Silicio, que vive completamente fuera de la realidad.
> Cuanto mundo os falta tecnopaletos.



Por población no es muy grande eso es cierto pero lo que mucha gente no sabe es que Vigo es el mayor puerto pesquero del mundo por toneladas. Por valor es Tokio.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Abr 2022)

Mapita pintao con pain por algun subnormal del puto nacimiento que no ha estao en este pais ni un minuto de su puta vida

El ahinco con el que algunos siguen chupapolleando a bilbado pese a ser un pueblucho de mierda totalmente irrelevante, es acojonante. Lo que hace pegar 4 tiros por la espalda en un callejon oscuro


----------



## VandeBel (23 Abr 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Barcelona en BETA
> 
> JOJOJOJOJOJOJO
> 
> Sevilla es un puto pueblo grande con un tráfico infernal, claramente sobra de ese ranking.



Coincido en lo de Sevilla. El mismo pensamiento me llevé yo cuando la visité. Un pueblo muy grande, con unos atractivos turísticos brutales y con mucho patrimonio artístico.


----------



## chitta (23 Abr 2022)

Sevilla siempre será la capital del eternamente decadente IMPERIO


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Abr 2022)

Falso. Madrid es una Villa


----------



## Espeluznao (23 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.
> 
> El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
> Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
> ...



El que ha hecho esa clasificación no tiene NPI. La segunda ciudad de España en importancia, a día de hoy, es Málaga.

Barcelona se está yendo al guano. Hasta Valencia la va a superar..


----------



## Trollaco del copón (23 Abr 2022)

Y Elda?


----------



## wysiwyg (23 Abr 2022)

Llevo mucho tiempo fuera de España y cada vez que digo a alguien que soy de España lo primero que me dicen es que si soy de Barcelona o que ellos han visitado Barcelona.

Habrá decaído mucho con Colau pero para mí por su posición geográfica tiene más potencial. Si el nacionalismo catalán y la izmierda no existieran Barcelona sería una ciudad mucho más top mundial. 

En el noroeste ni hay nada porque se vive más disperso. Hay ciudades de tercera (Coruña, Santiago, Vigo, Oviedo y Gijón) que si fueran una sola estarían mucho mejor.


----------



## Jevitronka (23 Abr 2022)

Por qué no?


----------



## Spengler (23 Abr 2022)

Zaragoza y Valladolid sí son ciudades. El que ha hecho el mapa no las conoce. Subordinarse a estas mierdas de clasificaciones mundialistas es una traición a la patria. Y como tal será juzgado.


----------



## Thundercat (23 Abr 2022)

Es cierto, lo de los vuelos desde Zaragoza es absurdo. Hay mejores vuelos desde Reus.
Muchos aeropuertos en España, pero funcionales hay 4.


----------



## sinosuke (23 Abr 2022)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Y Elda?




No la han puesto!!! Malditos turcochinos!!!



.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (23 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Claro, por ejemplo La Coruña es un pueblo, sede de Inditex, una compañía top Mundial y un puerto de primer orden. Lo mismo con Vigo, donde tienes una de las fabricas de automóviles mas grandes de Europa.
> O la Valladolid que comentas, con otra fabrica de automóviles que junto con la de Palencia(que es una extensión) es también de las mas grandes de Europa y con toda la industria auxiliar. O la Michelin, o Iveco. Mas todo el ramal ferroviario.
> Y ya lo de Zaragoza es de coña.
> En España solo hay 6 ciudades para algún iluminado del Valle del Silicio, que vive completamente fuera de la realidad.
> Cuanto mundo os falta tecnopaletos.



Te parece motivo de orgullo que lo único que se te ocurra resaltar de Vigo o Valladolid sean un par de fábricas?


----------



## tracrium (23 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Claro, por ejemplo La Coruña es un pueblo, sede de Inditex, una compañía top Mundial y un puerto de primer orden. Lo mismo con Vigo, donde tienes una de las fabricas de automóviles mas grandes de Europa.
> O la Valladolid que comentas, con otra fabrica de automóviles que junto con la de Palencia(que es una extensión) es también de las mas grandes de Europa y con toda la industria auxiliar. O la Michelin, o Iveco. Mas todo el ramal ferroviario.
> Y ya lo de Zaragoza es de coña.
> En España solo hay 6 ciudades para algún iluminado del Valle del Silicio, que vive completamente fuera de la realidad.
> Cuanto mundo os falta tecnopaletos.



Las ciudades dependientes de una sola industria (o unas pocas) están siempre en la cuerda floja. Si se van a la mierda, se va la ciudad detrás, como Detroit o Camden. Lo sorprendente es que los mismos políticos (especialmente los de izquierda) son quienes les ponen los palos en las ruedas a las empresas que tiran del carro económico de esas ciudades.


----------



## Ederto (23 Abr 2022)

no entiendo muy bien el criterio, pero no tiene sentido que Bilbao tenga más caché que Sevilla, o que ciudades que no aparecen.

Si Bilbao puede ejercer de polo económico en la cornisa cantábrica es básicamente porque entre Vigo y Zaragoza no hay otro núcleo urbano más grande, no porque sea una ciudad reseñable.


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Abr 2022)

En españa solo hay 2, pero en gabachia es mu importante niza con un tamaño como el de almeria

De puta traca


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Abr 2022)

El retraso lo sigues teniendo igual


----------



## weyler (23 Abr 2022)

en España se considera ciudad los nucleos de poblacion de mas de 10.000 hab. o que sean las sedes episcopales


----------



## eL PERRO (23 Abr 2022)

No nada. Urbes de 2 millones como valencia y sevilla no pintan nada, pero burdeos con el tamaño de castellon es la ostia puta. Todo en orden, sircule pompero


----------



## Paddy McAloon (23 Abr 2022)

Vaross dijo:


> Valladolid para muchas cosas es un barrio periférico de Madrid



Querrás decir *Fachadolid*.


----------



## IgFarben (23 Abr 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Te parece motivo de orgullo que lo único que se te ocurra resaltar de Vigo o Valladolid sean un par de fábricas?



Ya han puesto por ahí atrás, Vigo es uno de los puertos pesqueros mas importantes del mundo con toda la industria y servicios relacionados.
Valladolid además de la FASA tiene muchísima industria auxiliar, Michelin, Iveco, una industria agroalimentaria muy potente.
Quita los alimentos de Galicia y de la Meseta norte, y a ver de que se alimenta la gente de muchas de las "ciudades" de ese mapa. Que os pensáis que todo es el sector servicios, los 0 y 1 y sin lo básico no vivís.


----------



## antonio estrada (23 Abr 2022)

El que haya visto un poquito de mundo se dará cuenta de que incluso Madrid y Barcelona son nada.


----------



## SPQR (23 Abr 2022)

La URSS lo tenia claro.










Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con 6 sencillos nukes nos devuelven a la jodida edad de piedra echando ostias


----------



## Euler (23 Abr 2022)

Claramente falta Móstoles


----------



## Tanchus (23 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Claro, por ejemplo La Coruña es un pueblo, sede de Inditex, una compañía top Mundial y un puerto de primer orden. Lo mismo con Vigo, donde tienes una de las fabricas de automóviles mas grandes de Europa.
> O la Valladolid que comentas, con otra fabrica de automóviles que junto con la de Palencia(que es una extensión) es también de las mas grandes de Europa y con toda la industria auxiliar. O la Michelin, o Iveco. Mas todo el ramal ferroviario.
> Y ya lo de Zaragoza es de coña.
> En España solo hay 6 ciudades para algún iluminado del Valle del Silicio, que vive completamente fuera de la realidad.
> Cuanto mundo os falta tecnopaletos.



Los de Valladolid, por mucha fábrica que haya allí, son unos paletos con ínfulas e ilusiones de ser una ciudad grande. Eso lo ve cualquiera que sí haya estado en una ciudad grande a los cinco minutos de estar allí.
Lo que pasa es que se comparan con pueblos como Salamanca o Burgos o con aldeas como Soria o Zamora y por eso se creen que son algo.
Por cierto, la fábrica de Renault (que se cae a cachos) sigue abierta a base de atracos a la administración central y, sobre todo, a la autonómica, a las que no les queda más remedio que ceder al chantaje y soltar la millonada ante la amenaza cada vez menos disimulada de cerrar el chiringuito y largarse de allí, lo cual haría que Valladolid perdiese la mitad de su población en un periquete, porque el que no trabaja en la Renault lo hace en alguna de las empresas auxiliares que dependen de ésta.


----------



## Euler (23 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> La URSS lo tenia claro.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1035215


----------



## Felson (23 Abr 2022)

El problema no es que haya seis ciudades o cuarenta, el problema surge cuando no hay un pueblo.


----------



## Despotricador (23 Abr 2022)

Pobre ignorante.









Frías, la ciudad más pequeña de España en Burgos


A unos 80 km al nordeste de Burgos se encuentra Frías, una villa con título de ciudad desde 1435, que también es la ciudad más pequeña de España.




aunclicdelaaventura.com


----------



## adal86 (23 Abr 2022)

Menuda gilipollez. Las Palmas es un ciudad como un castillo con sus 400.000 habitantes. Que haya ciudades con 50 millones de habitantes no quita que las que tienen 300.000/500.000 también lo sean. Si nos ponemos a hacer comparaciones tontas, Madrid comparada con una megaciudad china o con Estambul parece un pueblo.


----------



## Perroviolin (23 Abr 2022)

Capital de hiphop modefakes


----------



## andoni999 (23 Abr 2022)

Paris es como Madrid y Barcelona juntas pero el resto de ciudades francesas no son tan grandes. Lyon y Marsella son equiparables a Valencia y Sevilla.
Zaragoza y Malaga con Burdeos y Toulouse, Bilbao con Lille. Pero palma de mallorca, las palmas de gran canaria, murcia, alicante son mas grandes que Estrasburgo, Nantes, Niza, Montpellier. A costa claro de que nuestro campo este despoblado


----------



## NORDWAND (23 Abr 2022)

adal86 dijo:


> Madrid comparada con una megaciudad china o con Estambul parece un pueblo.



así es. Y además sin salida al mar, o con río navegable


----------



## andoni999 (23 Abr 2022)

La cuestión es que en españa no hay obviamente 6 ciudades, hay muchas más asi que este hilo es una soberana tonteria


----------



## andoni999 (23 Abr 2022)

¿ Y que es todo lo demás, donde estan esas asociaciones en mi mensaje?
Será que esta en tu cabeza solo


----------



## andoni999 (23 Abr 2022)

ah vale, estoy de acuerdo contigo ,el tamaño no siempre indica la importancia de la ciudad


----------



## Ufo (23 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.
> 
> El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
> Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
> ...



El único argumento para decir que en CyL no hay ciudades es que no hay un aeropuerto internacional??! Con lo que se paga por vivir en Madrid en León o Burgos vives bien y no te falta de nada


----------



## Bien boa (23 Abr 2022)

Joder, la España Republicana, más Paco imposible.


----------



## keler (23 Abr 2022)

A Madrid solo vamos los de ciudades pequeñas a conciertos, teatro y museos. No veo ningún tipo de ventaja el hecho de vivir con una densidad de población infernal. Vivo en una casa de 150 metros, en un entorno rural a diez minutos de una capital de provincia. Si tuviese que vivir en un pozo de mierda, tipo Madrid o Bilbao me cortaba las putas venas.


----------



## etsai (23 Abr 2022)

Recientemente estuve en Madrid y posteriormente vi Donosti desde el monte Igeldo, y la sensación que tuve es la de que me encontraba ante un pueblo. 

Muy bonito, pero un pueblo al fin y al cabo.


----------



## andoni999 (23 Abr 2022)

una fuente que habla de ciudades alpha ++, omega, ect, muy serio todo
-


----------



## Setapéfranses (23 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> blo es XXXVIs V Subida ao Castro en Vigo. XV Subida ao Castro en Vigo



Yo no sé como es posible que *Bruselas* esté en alpha... He vivido 6 meses ahí y no lo pomdría ni en la última

ESto es _2000, 2010 et 2020 ( En couleurs, un classement régional élémentaire : Amérique en rouge, Europe en bleu — dans ses limites conventionnelles, Asie et Océanie en jaune, Afrique en vert. )_


----------



## Vctrlnz (23 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.
> 
> El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
> Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
> ...



Mallorca


----------



## .AzaleA. (23 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.
> 
> El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
> Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
> ...



Ajajajaja. Me encanta el mapita:* Madrid ALPHA, Barcelona BETA.*  En consonancia con la ideología sociológica foril.


----------



## andoni999 (23 Abr 2022)

ninguno, cualquier clasificacion de este tipo donde no se mencionan los parametros pues no vale mucho. poner categorías es subjetivo, que es lo que estamos analizando?
si es el volumen de negocio internacional, el nacional entonces no cuenta? como ponderas eso, cuando se pasa de una categoría a otra?
lo de las letras griegas es un ejemplo de la inutilidad de esa clasificacion


----------



## El carrito del helao (24 Abr 2022)

Joder, ya han saltado todos los pueblerinos a vindicar su villorrio.
Cerrad el pico, gañanazos!


----------



## Guanotopía (24 Abr 2022)

TylerDurden99 dijo:


> Te parece motivo de orgullo que lo único que se te ocurra resaltar de Vigo o Valladolid sean un par de fábricas?



Tanto Vigo como Coruña tienen más que Citroen e Inditex, pero no dejan de ser ciudades de 300.000 habitantes con un área metropolitana de entre 400.000 y 500.000, tampoco se puede pedir que sean el no va más.


----------



## Libre Libre Quiero Ser (24 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.
> 
> El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
> Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
> ...



Gracias a Dios que solo hay cinco

Las ciudades son un cáncer del demonio. No entiendo esa predilección que tienen algunos por los rascacielos propiedad de la banca internacional, la vida asocial y los atascos interminables. Como si toda esa degradación fuese un símbolo de modernidad.

Yo hablo con conocimiento de causa, he vivido en algunas de esas ciudades "modélicas" a las que los paletos aspiran. La vida en todas ellas es el infierno en la tierra, y de entre todas, particularmente las chinas.

Pero tranquilos, porque en Ex-paña está el caldo en su punto para ser servido. Ni os imagináis la que se os viene encima.

P.D.: ¡Viva Zaragoza y viva la Virgen del Pilar!


----------



## Felson (24 Abr 2022)

Como vuelvas a decir esa mentira, me suicido.


----------



## Captain Julius (24 Abr 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Y de las 6 , 2 son de una zona que claramente parasita al resto



Pues yo solo veo Bilbao.


----------



## Hermericus (24 Abr 2022)

Decia Cela que en España solo hay dos ciudades: Santiago y Salamanca, lo demás son campamentos.


----------



## Hermericus (24 Abr 2022)

Eso solo es un mapa de un friky de USA a la que le da por hacer mapitas el estilo de El Perro.


----------



## andoni999 (24 Abr 2022)

La ubicación nos cambia la percepcion totalmente, san martin de la vega y Calatayud tienen la misna poblacion, sin embargo Calatayud es capital comarcal y mucho mas conocida. Madrid seria una ciudad grande mas en China, pero esta en España, lo que lo hace mas internacional y mas conocida.


----------



## Wamba (24 Abr 2022)

Vamos que analizan las conexiones de los aeropuertos y los servicios financieros.


----------



## jota1971 (24 Abr 2022)

Sevilla me encanta pero como ciudad va justita, Malaga lo mismo pero tiene Puerto....En el Sur no hay ninguna ciudad que se puede comparar a las otras cuatro: Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia y Bilbao


----------



## INE (24 Abr 2022)

Sevilla y Zaragoza tienen casi la misma población y
una es algo y la otra no es casi nada. No es la población sino la idiocransia y el dinamismo.


----------



## Turbomax (24 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.
> 
> El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
> Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
> ...



pones Bilbao ?????


----------



## corolaria (24 Abr 2022)

Y todas ellas son los pueblos de París, Londres o Berlín.


----------



## dayan (24 Abr 2022)

Zaragoza no deja de ser un suburbio cutre y churrutero al sur de la gran ciudad de Huesca.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Abr 2022)

Y TODAS son puros shitholes asquerosos. Menos mal que no hay más.


----------



## Calahan (24 Abr 2022)

Ehem. Según tengo entendido se ponían "títulos" a grupos urbanos porque según éstos tenían derechos o privilegios que concedía el rey de turno dependiendo de si necesitaba dinero para la guerra, estrategia política, etc...
Ignoro si Madrid todavía tiene el título de villa.


----------



## Calahan (24 Abr 2022)

wysiwyg dijo:


> Llevo mucho tiempo fuera de España y cada vez que digo a alguien que soy de España lo primero que me dicen es que si soy de Barcelona o que ellos han visitado Barcelona.
> 
> Habrá decaído mucho con Colau pero para mí por su posición geográfica tiene más potencial. Si el nacionalismo catalán y la izmierda no existieran Barcelona sería una ciudad mucho más top mundial.
> 
> En el noroeste ni hay nada porque se vive más disperso. Hay ciudades de tercera (Coruña, Santiago, Vigo, Oviedo y Gijón) que si fueran una sola estarían mucho mejor.



Falso. Con la independencia Barcelona ganaría ser capital de un estado y pasaría de beta a alfa en un plis plas.

Sin contar con que todo el dinero que se paga a funcionarios que están fuera de Cataluña se pagaría a gente dentro de Cataluña que tendría más posibilidades de un sueldo decente por ello.


----------



## SoloLeo (24 Abr 2022)

INE dijo:


> Sevilla y Zaragoza tienen casi la misma población y
> una es algo y la otra no es casi nada. No es la población sino la idiocransia y el dinamismo.



A Sevilla le quitas el turismo, y no le queda mucho. Échale un ojo a lo que se está liando en Zaragoza solo en el polígono de Plaza, y luego las comparas. Y digo ese polígono, dejando de lado todos los demás, que hay unos cuantos, por no hablar de comunicaciones, inversión tecnológica y situación estratégica.


----------



## ashe (24 Abr 2022)

Viendo el panorama donde no querría estar con la que viene es en una ciudad, siendo Málaga la que menos rechazo me produce (y nunca he estado ahi que conste)


Calahan dijo:


> Falso. Con la independencia Barcelona ganaría ser capital de un estado y pasaría de beta a alfa en un plis plas.
> 
> Sin contar con que todo el dinero que se paga a funcionarios que están fuera de Cataluña se pagaría a gente dentro de Cataluña que tendría más posibilidades de un sueldo decente por ello.



¿Sabes que el 80% de lo que vende cataluña es al resto de españoles con el proteccionismo rancio impidiendo a otras regiones prosperar? aplicable a bilbao y el resto de euskalmordor con sus vecinos que lo de estos si lo de cataluña es de vergüenza los otros lo son x5 mínimo?

Hay tanta riqueza que solo es debido al proteccionismo, bueno había porque ahora todo el que puede se pira de cataluña, y una parte de mi anima a los regionalistas mal llamado indepe/nacionalistas a seguir dando la matraca, eso si luego no hagáis como Santiago Spot (charnego que raro) de ir pidiendo ayudas al "estado español" como se suele decir por ahi... pongo a Spot para variar...

Pero luego a decir que Madrid hace "dumping fiscal" (término erroneo de base) cuando tenemos a los vascos y navarros que solo viven exclusivamente de robar al resto de españoles haciendo a Pujol un tipo honrado comparado con lo que hay ahi montado


----------



## Lubinillo (24 Abr 2022)

Son justamente las ciudades que tienen o tenian Bolsa antaño.


----------



## wysiwyg (24 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Falso. Con la independencia Barcelona ganaría ser capital de un estado y pasaría de beta a alfa en un plis plas.
> 
> Sin contar con que todo el dinero que se paga a funcionarios que están fuera de Cataluña se pagaría a gente dentro de Cataluña que tendría más posibilidades de un sueldo decente por ello.



Nada más lejos de la realidad.

Pasaría de ser la segunda ciudad más importante de un país de 45 millones a la capital de uno de 7.

Sería una Liubliana, Zagreb, etc.


----------



## vanderwilde (24 Abr 2022)

Más obras, a ver si se junta una ciudad con otra.


----------



## elsamurai (24 Abr 2022)

en cuanto al tema deSevilla y Zaragoza, ciudades ambas con la misma población, sólo diré una cosa....

En Zaragoza no hay paro, Te garantizo que falta gente para trabajar. De la calidad del trabajo...ya no entro. Pero faltan trabajadores.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Abr 2022)

Añade Cartagena Hamijo


----------



## ULTRAPACO (24 Abr 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Mapita pintao con pain por algun subnormal *del puto nacimiento que no ha estao en este pais ni un minuto de su puta vida
> 
> El ahinco con el que algunos siguen chupapolleando a bilbado pese a ser un pueblucho de mierda totalmente irrelevante, es acojonante. Lo que hace pegar 4 tiros por la espalda en un callejon oscuro


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El otro día veía un mapa de densidad poblacional, y las dos castillas, extremadura y aragón son auténticos eriales, no hay prácticamente gente. El 90% de los españoles viven en solo un 30% del territorio, todo el litoral + madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qué es eso de Castilla?


----------



## auyador (24 Abr 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Pero luego a decir que Madrid hace "dumping fiscal" (término erroneo de base) cuando tenemos a los vascos y navarros que solo viven exclusivamente de robar al resto de españoles haciendo a Pujol un tipo honrado comparado con lo que hay ahi montado



Vivo exclusivamente de robar al resto de españoles, claro:





Retenciones de trabajo - Bizkaia.eus







www.bizkaia.eus













Confebask aplaude la política fiscal de Ayuso en Madrid y pide imitarle en Euskadi


El Gobierno Vasco afirma que pese a la «presión importante de algunos líderes económicos» son necesarios todos los recursos para mantener los servicios públicos




www.diariovasco.com


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir *Fachadolid*.



Se vota pp por lo tanto es bastante progre o de izquierdas.
Con Franco era otra cosa. Pero también se aplaudía a Franco en Barcelona o Bilbao.


----------



## VandeBel (24 Abr 2022)

keler dijo:


> A Madrid solo vamos los de ciudades pequeñas a conciertos, teatro y museos. No veo ningún tipo de ventaja el hecho de vivir con una densidad de población infernal. Vivo en una casa de 150 metros, en un entorno rural a diez minutos de una capital de provincia. Si tuviese que vivir en un pozo de mierda, tipo Madrid o Bilbao me cortaba las putas venas.



Pues depende. Para currar coincido en lo que dices que Madrid o Barcelona es un infierno, pero para un rico, de ocio, en un pueblo se va a aburrir. En las capitales tiene muchas más opciones.


----------



## The Sentry (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me sobra Bilbao y añadiría Alicante y área metropolitana.



Vives en los mundos de Yupi...


----------



## Pollepolle (24 Abr 2022)

Yo estoy encantado con el mapa. No vengais a Zaragoza. Seguid yendo en masa borrega a Farsalona o Mandriz, que eso del turismo masivo es algo cojonudo para los que viven ahi.


----------



## lascanteras723 (24 Abr 2022)

Importa la renta per capita más que el número de habitantes.


----------



## DRIDMA (24 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.
> 
> El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
> Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
> ...



El dia que explicaron lo de las tildes en el cole, dónde estabas??


----------



## rafabogado (24 Abr 2022)

chitta dijo:


> Sevilla siempre será la capital del eternamente decadente IMPERIO



Te lo mejoro

Sevilla siempre será la capital del eternamente decadente IMPERIO *de los EREs*


----------



## Renegato (24 Abr 2022)

He encontrado este otro mapa de lo mismo de 2016, a ver si veis algo que os llame la atención.


----------



## chitta (24 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> He encontrado este otro mapa de lo mismo de 2016, a ver si veis algo que os llame la atención.



Pues que si trazas una línea Dublín-Roma, el lado izquierdo está casi vacío.


----------



## Feriri88 (24 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.
> 
> El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
> Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
> ...





El aeropuerto de León tiene cuelos a Paris en verano que lo sepas


----------



## Visilleras (24 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El otro día veía un mapa de densidad poblacional, *y las dos castillas, extremadura y aragón son auténticos eriales, no hay prácticamente gente. *El 90% de los españoles viven en solo un 30% del territorio, todo el litoral + madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas tres zonas, sobre todo Castilla y Extremadura las están repoblando... y no precisamente con madrileños.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Abr 2022)

Setapéfranses dijo:


> Yo no sé como es posible que *Bruselas* esté en alpha... He vivido 6 meses ahí y no lo pomdría ni en la última
> 
> ESto es _2000, 2010 et 2020 ( En couleurs, un classement régional élémentaire : Amérique en rouge, Europe en bleu — dans ses limites conventionnelles, Asie et Océanie en jaune, Afrique en vert. )_



Bruselas es una puta mierda, que parece que estás en Argel. Una ciudad masonaza hasta la náusea.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Abr 2022)

Libre Libre Quiero Ser dijo:


> Gracias a Dios que solo hay cinco
> 
> Las ciudades son un cáncer del demonio. No entiendo esa predilección que tienen algunos por los rascacielos propiedad de la banca internacional, la vida asocial y los atascos interminables. Como si toda esa degradación fuese un símbolo de modernidad.
> 
> ...



Si señor. Con dos cojones. También he vivido en una alfa, estudié en una beta y he trabajado en dos gamma y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tu comentario, amigo forero.


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (24 Abr 2022)

Pollepolle dijo:


> Yo estoy encantado con el mapa. No vengais a Zaragoza. Seguid yendo en masa borrega a Farsalona o Mandriz, que eso del turismo masivo es algo cojonudo para los que viven ahi.



Cierto. Creo que no salir en ese mapa es lo mejor para los habitantes de esas ciudades que no aparecen. Y lo digo con conocimiento de causa.


----------



## germano89 (24 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> He encontrado este otro mapa de lo mismo de 2016, a ver si veis algo que os llame la atención.



León?


----------



## Ederto (24 Abr 2022)

Renegato dijo:


> He encontrado este otro mapa de lo mismo de 2016, a ver si veis algo que os llame la atención.



Sí, que es absurdo. No sé cómo lo han hecho pero el area metropolitana de Moscú tiene más habitantes que la de Londres.

Otra cosa es el municipio, pero entonces el municipio de Madrid tiene más habitantes que el municipio de Paris.


----------



## Madafaca (24 Abr 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Es cierto, lo de los vuelos desde Zaragoza es absurdo. Hay mejores vuelos desde Reus.
> Muchos aeropuertos en España, pero funcionales hay 4.



EL fuerte del aeropuerto de Zaragoza no es ese:
El aeropuerto de Zaragoza se consolida como el segundo con más tráfico de mercancías


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (24 Abr 2022)

Yo soy de Madrid y me vine a Zaragoza tras aprobar la oposición. Pedí un destino en una ciudad pequeña (hubiera preferido Huesca, pero al final fue Zaragoza)

No he sido más feliz en toda mi vida. Vivir en un sitio cuanto más pequeño y lejos de las ciudades, mejor. Mi calidad de vida no tiene comparación con la de Madrid. No hay color.

Si hay gente que le gusta pudrirse en pocilgas con millones de cerdos, respirar mierda cada día y pagar millones por un zulo (ojo, que Zaragoza no se queda del todo atrás en eso), pues allá ellos. Si son felices no tengo nada que decir. Esa fijación paleta por las ciudades es algo que no entiendo. Pero bueno, lo respeto.

En Alemania la ciudad más grande tiene 3 millones y es casi una excepción (curiosamente es la ciudad más pobre y con más paro). La mayoría tienen una población pequeña y centralizada. Estoy seguro de que Alemania nos envidia, qué menos.

Por mí, espero que Zaragoza no salga en ningún mapa. No quiero que la conozca nadie, y mucho menos moros, negros y demás escoria. Aquí no hay nada. Idos todos a Madrid, el paraíso en la Tierra. O, mejor aún, Barcelona.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (24 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Por mí, espero que Zaragoza no salga en ningún mapa. No quiero que la conozca nadie, y mucho menos moros, negros y demás escoria.



La escoria sois los razistas del foro.


----------



## alv982 (24 Abr 2022)

INE dijo:


> Sevilla y Zaragoza tienen casi la misma población y
> una es algo y la otra no es casi nada. No es la población sino la idiocransia y el dinamismo.



Pero el área metropolitana de Zaragoza casi no existe, y en Sevilla tiene la misma población que la capital. En la práctica hay el doble de población que vive en "Sevilla" que en Zaragoza, con todo lo que lleva nivel económico, etc.


----------



## alv982 (24 Abr 2022)

El estudio lo que indica son las principales ciudades de España según el GaWC. En la Wikipedia lo que pone es que miden la importancia de sus sectores de contabilidad, publicidad, finanzas y derecho (que son lo que consideran servicios de producción avanzados), y las relaciones que tienen con el resto de ciudades importantes en estos sectores. Sólo eso, no miran si es una ciudad turística, o con industria pesada, etc. 

Es un criterio bastante concreto para clasificar un tipo de ciudades, no viene a decir en general que ciudad está arriba o abajo de otras dentro de un país.


----------



## Pollepolle (24 Abr 2022)

alv982 dijo:


> El estudio lo que indica son las principales ciudades de España según el GaWC. En la Wikipedia lo que pone es que miden la importancia de sus sectores de contabilidad, publicidad, finanzas y derecho (que son lo que consideran servicios de producción avanzados), y las relaciones que tienen con el resto de ciudades importantes en estos sectores. Sólo eso, no miran si es una ciudad turística, o con industria pesada, etc.
> 
> Es un criterio bastante concreto para clasificar un tipo de ciudades, no viene a decir en general que ciudad está arriba o abajo de otras dentro de un país.



Estoy seguro que los datos los sacan madrileños de mierda, por eso no sacan a Zaragoza y a Barcelona la dejan por debajo cuando el sector industrial es mucho mas potente que el de Madrid.

Un mapa de mierda a medida para inflar el ego de los subnormales de Madriz.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Abr 2022)

Vamos hacia un futuro donde el que quiera sobrevivir tendrá que vivir en la aldea y cultivar la tierra, y la peña orgullosa de vivir en ciudades. Pues nada, todas para vosotros.

A mí dame una casa con vastos terrenos alrededor para mi uso y disfrute, y que la vida en un piso "alto standing" en una ciudad "top" se la metan los demás por donde les quepa.

Es como ser covidiano y estar orgulloso de llevar las tres dosis. Todas para vosotros.


----------



## AliBey (24 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Se vota pp por lo tanto es bastante progre o de izquierdas.
> Con Franco era otra cosa. Pero también se aplaudía a Franco en Barcelona o Bilbao.



Valladolid a día de hoy es un nido de rojos reprimidos, es una plaga que llega hasta a los pueblos aledaños.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Yo soy de Madrid y me vine a Zaragoza tras aprobar la oposición. Pedí un destino en una ciudad pequeña (hubiera preferido Huesca, pero al final fue Zaragoza)
> 
> No he sido más feliz en toda mi vida. Vivir en un sitio cuanto más pequeño y lejos de las ciudades, mejor. Mi calidad de vida no tiene comparación con la de Madrid. No hay color.
> 
> ...




Bien expresado.


----------



## kenny220 (24 Abr 2022)

Estuve en la India. 

El guía, dijo, ahora vamos a un sitio pequeño, solo tiene 3 millones de habitantes.


----------



## Soy forero (24 Abr 2022)

Menuda chorrada. Como si la denominación de ciudad dependiese de la población


----------



## Soy forero (24 Abr 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Barcelona en BETA
> 
> JOJOJOJOJOJOJO
> 
> Sevilla es un puto pueblo grande con un tráfico infernal, claramente sobra de ese ranking.



Y tiene el mismo tamaño si no ya menos que Zaragoza


----------



## Bien boa (24 Abr 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Sevilla me encanta pero como ciudad va justita, Malaga lo mismo pero tiene Puerto....En el Sur no hay ninguna ciudad que se puede comparar a las otras cuatro: Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia y Bilbao



A mi me ocurre lo mismo con Sevilla; los monumentos emblemáticos e impresionantes, el casco histórico como pintoresco y turístico y 4 tramos de calles modernas, el resto me parece como Carabanchel o incluso como algunos pueblos de costa. Casi todos los edificios tienen tendederos en la azotea hasta en zonas buenas, y no entiendo como puedes tender la ropa con la de los vecinos. Hasta los Remedios, parece estar hecho a imagen y semejanza del barrio de Salamanca pero las viviendas me parecen muchos mas cutres pero a precio de cojón de obispo. No hay uniformidad social en los barrios, por ejemplo , frente al Palacio de las Dueñas hay bloques horrorosos mientras que en Liria las casas de Princesa son edificios señoriales en su mayoria. Esta es mi opinión, soy madrileño y vivo en la provincia de Sevilla, por lo que voy con frecuencia. Eso sí, el ambiente de las calles no lo he visto en ningún sitio.

Por cierto, Sevilla tiene puerto.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (24 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Valladolid a día de hoy es un nido de rojos reprimidos, es una plaga que llega hasta a los pueblos aledaños.



Como el resto de España.. Por eso me hace gracia el cliche de Fachadolid


----------



## AliBey (24 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Como el resto de España.. Por eso me hace gracia el cliche de Fachadolid



Valladolid, León, La Rioja alavesa, la ribera navarra y zaragoza eran los sitios donde una persona conservadora podía vivir agusto. A día de hoy ya no queda nada de eso, entre moronegros, panchitos, maketos y progremierders.


----------



## INE (24 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Yo soy de Madrid y me vine a Zaragoza tras aprobar la oposición. Pedí un destino en una ciudad pequeña (hubiera preferido Huesca, pero al final fue Zaragoza)
> 
> No he sido más feliz en toda mi vida. Vivir en un sitio cuanto más pequeño y lejos de las ciudades, mejor. Mi calidad de vida no tiene comparación con la de Madrid. No hay color.
> 
> ...



Pero si Delicias parece el África profunda.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (24 Abr 2022)

INE dijo:


> Pero si Delicias parece el África profunda.



Pues eso, que la ciudad no aparezca más en los mapas para que no vengan más.


----------



## urano (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me sobra Bilbao y añadiría Alicante y área metropolitana.


----------



## Новая правда (24 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.



En un contexto internacional el análisis es bastante acertado. Zaragoza, Valladolid, Murcia, Vigo, Alicante, Las Palmas, Santa Cruz de Tenerife-La Laguna, Oviedo-Gijón, A Coruña, Palma de Mallorca, Córdoba, etc. son ciudades muy cómodas para vivir, pero en el plano internacional son pueblos y no creo que haya nada malo por reconocerlo. La prueba de que Zaragoza en el contexto internacional es un pueblo es que apenas cuenta con vuelos internacionales y que la vivienda no alcanza los precios desorbitados de las seis que comentas, ni siquiera tiene metro. Eso no quita que sea una ciudad fantástica y un buen sitio para vivir si tienes trabajo, pero para un perfil muy cualificado no es el destino idóneo.

Muchas veces nos dejamos guiar más por la parte emocional que por la racional y somos incapaces de apreciar la realidad. Vivimos en un mundo de bloques geoeconómicos en el que hemos dejado de ser un país para ser una pieza más del bloque EU, bloque que compite con China, con la CEI (Rusia y Estados satélites), EEUU, etc.

Pongo un ejemplo, Moldavia es un país, el más pobre de Europa, por cierto, que tiene la misma población que la provincia de Valencia. Su capital, Chisinau, tiene 650.000 habitantes, el área metropolitana 800.000







¿Es eso comparable a Zaragoza?

Se puede poner el ejemplo de los Estados Bálticos: Vilna, Riga, Tallin, Kaunas... son ciudades muy cómodas, con mucho encanto, muy bonitas, pero a nivel internacional no son más que un pueblo

El problema que tenemos es que en este país es que el término pueblo se asocia a lo rural, tiene una connotación despectiva, genera vocablos todavía más despectivos como "pueblerino" o "provincias", ¿Berna no puede ser considerado un pueblo?, ¿lo ponemos a la misma altura que una ciudad china "desconocida" con 5 millones de habitantes?

Qindao, 8 millones de habitantes







Berna, 140.000 habitantes, 350.000 área metropolitana, capital de Suiza


----------



## Convaleciente_de_Dierna (24 Abr 2022)

Esta puta mierda está mal

Donde cojones está Toledo norte, elda o la sagra?


----------



## Burgundoforo-Cancionilo (24 Abr 2022)

dayan dijo:


> Zaragoza no deja de ser un suburbio cutre y churrutero al sur de la gran ciudad de Huesca.



Su modestia le impidió comentar lo más importante : *Huesca, la capital mundial

*


----------



## propileos (24 Abr 2022)

Новая правда dijo:


> En un contexto internacional el análisis es bastante acertado. Zaragoza, Valladolid, Murcia, Vigo, Alicante, Las Palmas, Santa Cruz de Tenerife-La Laguna, Oviedo-Gijón, A Coruña, Palma de Mallorca, Córdoba, etc. son ciudades muy cómodas para vivir, pero en el plano internacional son pueblos y no creo que haya nada malo por reconocerlo. La prueba de que Zaragoza en el contexto internacional es un pueblo es que apenas cuenta con vuelos internacionales y que la vivienda no alcanza los precios desorbitados de las seis que comentas, ni siquiera tiene metro. Eso no quita que sea una ciudad fantástica y un buen sitio para vivir si tienes trabajo, pero para un perfil muy cualificado no es el destino idóneo.
> 
> Muchas veces nos dejamos guiar más por la parte emocional que por la racional y somos incapaces de apreciar la realidad. Vivimos en un mundo de bloques geoeconómicos en el que hemos dejado de ser un país para ser una pieza más del bloque EU, bloque que compite con China, con la CEI (Rusia y Estados satélites), EEUU, etc.
> 
> ...




Zaragoza no cuenta con muchos vuelos para pasajeros nacionales - internacionales porque esta bajo control militar.
Hay dias que no salen vuelos programados si hay operaciones militares en curso.
Si trasladaran el aeropuerto militar a Bilbao o Barcelona y dejaran el aeropuerto de Zaragoza como gran aeropuerto del nordeste Zaragoza tendria un gran aeropuerto nacional - internacional.
Pero eso no ha sido posible porque los catalanes y vascos han tenido escaños en el parlamento para chantajear a los castellanos.
El resultado ha sido 50 años de grandes inversiones en Madrid - Pais Vasco - Cataluña e inversiones testimoniales en el resto del pais.
Mas los 40 años de franco que paso lo mismo.
Que es culpa de los aragoneses por no votarnos a nosotros mismos, en eso te doy la razon.


----------



## INE (24 Abr 2022)

Es más, estoy convencido de que el el AVE pasa por Zaragoza porque está justo entre Madrid y Barcelona, si no, ni de coña.


----------



## pegaso (24 Abr 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Con 6 sencillos nukes nos devuelven a la jodida edad de piedra echando ostias




Jajaja edad de piedra dice el imbécil. Ciudades que viven del resto de España.


----------



## Новая правда (24 Abr 2022)

propileos dijo:


> Zaragoza no cuenta con muchos vuelos para pasajeros nacionales - internacionales porque esta bajo control militar.
> Hay dias que no salen vuelos programados si hay operaciones militares en curso.
> Si trasladaran el aeropuerto militar a Bilbao o Barcelona y dejaran el aeropuerto de Zaragoza como gran aeropuerto del nordeste Zaragoza tendria un gran aeropuerto nacional - internacional.
> Pero eso no ha sido posible porque los catalanes y vascos han tenido escaños en el parlamento para chantajear a los castellanos.
> ...



Sí, la política inversora en este país ha sido nefasta, para colmo las regiones que han acaparado la inversión tienen la poca vergüenza de escupir al resto y exigir más yendo de víctimas. También estoy de acuerdo en que Zaragoza tiene mucho potencial para convertirse en una ciudad de peso, el problema es que hoy por hoy tiene una situación muy complicada, está rodeada de las zonas más despobladas del país: Soria, Guadalajara y Teruel. La parte buena es que las previsiones a largo plazo, bajo mi punto de vista, son bastante positivas.

Madrid es un gigante que sigue creciendo. Guadalajara ya se ha convertido, de facto, en una ciudad dormitorio de Madrid, de hecho... los últimos coletazos de Madrid llegan hasta Torija, que está a 20km de Guadalajara capital. Si hubiese un municipio fuerte, pongamos 40.000-50.000 hab. a la altura de Sigüenza-Medinaceli (1 hora a Calatayud), la situación en Zaragoza sería completamente distinta. En el caso de Barcelona, no puede crecer por el mar, así que tiene que potenciar el interior. Ahora mismo Lérida es la provincia con más alta de empleabilidad de España y, al contrario que Tarragona o Gerona es un crecimiento más sostenido y con menos vaivenes, por lo que la zona de Lérida capital-Fraga no creo que vaya a menos. Tudela más o menos se mantiene incluso crece.

Es decir, Zaragoza tiene potencial a largo plazo, tan sólo necesita que algunas de las zonas que la rodean despeguen, el problema es que Calatayud es incapaz de despegar y en las regiones de las provincias limítrofes no vive nadie.

Madrid es una provincia joven, tiene la capitalidad del Estado, pero es que además de eso es capaz de generar sinergias con las regiones limítrofes. Eso significa que Toledo crece porque Madrid crece, pero a su vez el crecimiento de Toledo le permite a Madrid seguir creciendo. Pongo ejemplo:

- En unos años Illiescas tendrá cercanías.
- Illiescas (ahora mismo no alcanza 30.000 habitantes) está a la misma distancia de Madrid que de Toledo.
- Con el cercanías la población de Illiescas crece y con ella los servicios que debe ofrecer
- Si Illiescas crece (y con ella otros municipios de la zona, Yuncos, Yeles, Numancia, etc., entre esos 4 ya suman 50.000 habitantes), antes o después se barajará la posibilidad de poner una facultad en Parla (15 minutos de Illiescas, 130.000 habitantes), ya que para los habitantes de la Sagra les queda a la misma distancia que de Toledo (de hecho, se barajó poner facultad de la UCM en Valdemoro, al lado de Seseña). Si finalmente Madrid no pone un campus cerca de Toledo norte, ya se encargará la UCLM de poner uno, en cualquier caso, el desarrollo de Toledo norte hace que Madrid saque tajada económica y el desarrollo económico de Madrid hace que crezca Toledo norte
- En el caso de Toledo capital también se ve beneficiada, ya que todos los pueblos entre Toledo e Illiescas terminan creciendo debido al desarrollo de Illiescas, pero luego el consumo de productos muchas veces se realiza en Toledo capital por cercanía, por lo que al final se acaba retroalimentando.
- Madrid sube ergo Toledo sube. Toledo sube ergo Madrid sube. 

¿Cuál es el problema que tiene Zaragoza? Que no tiene la fuerza suficiente para generar esas sinergias que Madrid puede crear (Barcelona también actúa de forma muy similar) y uno de los motivos es la no existencia de núcleos poblaciones que permitan esas sinergias. A largo plazo las perspectivas no son malas, pero tienen que despegar antes Calatayud y las provincias limítrofes


----------



## Cénit (24 Abr 2022)

Al OP que se ha dedicado a denigrar a buen número de ciudades de nuestra nación , decirle que ese pueblo llamado Zaragoza le ha dedicado una Avenida a la malagueña María Zambrano que ya quisiera ella tener en su tierra.


----------



## PEPEYE (24 Abr 2022)

Que manía con criticar a Zaragoza, yo procuro no criticar a otras ciudades La solución es fácil, no vengas o si puedes emigras a otra ciudad.


----------



## PEPEYE (24 Abr 2022)

Que manía con criticar a Zaragoza, yo procuro no criticar a otras ciudades La solución es fácil, no vengas o si puedes emigras a otra ciudad.


----------



## fayser (24 Abr 2022)

España es un país de mierda, económicamente más cerca del segundo mundo que del primero.

Por eso no tiene ciudades con relevancia económica mundial. Madrid es la única que destaca algo en comparación a las demás ciudades españolas, siendo en cualquier caso una puta mierda a nivel global. La menos mierda en medio de un país de mierda.

País de putas y camareros, como siempre se ha dicho.


----------



## Cénit (24 Abr 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Que manía con criticar a Zaragoza, yo procuro no criticar a otras ciudades La solución es fácil, no vengas o si puedes emigras a otra ciudad.



Es un clásico de Forocoches y skyscrapercity el pique Málaga vs Zaragoza


----------



## Teuro (24 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me sobra Bilbao y añadiría Alicante y área metropolitana.



El problema de Alicante es que es una conurbación Alicante-Elche-Orihuela-Murcia. El "hub" aeroportuario de Murcia es el Altet.


----------



## Talosgüevos (24 Abr 2022)

Mucho gilipollas suelto es lo que hay.







Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (24 Abr 2022)

Todos los países pobres concentran su actividad económica en unas pocas regiones o ciudades. España va camino de eso. Los países europeos avanzados tienen muy repatida su actividad económica.

Por ejemplo, en Alemania, tenemos Fráncfort, Düsseldorf, Sttutgart, Hamburgo, Munich, Dortmund, Hanóver, Bonn, Ulm, Leipzig... y no pararía nunca. Todas tienen más o menos las mismas oportunidades laborales, cierta equidad en su riqueza y una población centralizada y bien gestionada. En Alemania sólo hay una cloaca: Berlin, que, casualidad!, es la ciudad más grande y poblada.

Pasa igual en Suecia, Finlandia, Noruega, Austria, Holanda, etc. Los países ricos, con buen nivel de vida, reparten su población y actividad económica, no la concentran.

No hay nada peor y más nefasto para un país que las grandes urbes.


----------



## sivigliano (24 Abr 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Sevilla me encanta pero como ciudad va justita, Malaga lo mismo pero tiene Puerto....En el Sur no hay ninguna ciudad que se puede comparar a las otras cuatro: Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia y Bilbao



Sevilla tiene puerto fluvial y entran barcos cargueros con calado importante. Incluso cruceros pasan bajo el puente del quinto centenario que no son los típicos fluviales sino de 10 plantas. 
Sevilla vive de la agricultura, turismo, servicios y funcionariado del Estado y de la Junta de Andalucía. Y turismo no playero barato sino de gente que se deja la pasta en hoteles, restaurantes, museos, monumentos visitables... 
Conozco Zaragoza, Málaga y Bilbao también y de las 4 la menos turística es Zaragoza sin duda alguna, que no quiere decir que es donde peor se viva. 
Málaga es la más turística y donde más gente con pasta gansa vive. Bilbao me sorprendió para bien cuando estuve el verano pasado. Un centro histórico con mucho encanto y la zona de la ría con el Teatro Arriaga hasta el Ayuntamiento también me gustó mucho al igual que la plaza Nueva con ambientazo y todo muy limpio.


----------



## Segismunda (24 Abr 2022)

Considerar que pueblo/ciudad tiene que ser igual para alguien de Japón, España o Colombia es bastante paletada.


----------



## Felson (24 Abr 2022)

Es ironía, o no. Pero nunca se sabe.


----------



## ashe (25 Abr 2022)

auyador dijo:


> Vivo exclusivamente de robar al resto de españoles, claro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que imparcial... fuentes del mundo de los recogenueces...

Anda mejor un poco de realidad... por cierto las pensiones tiene un agujero de 3 mil millones de € solo las vascas que para variar también depende del saqueo al resto... 


Algunos no tenemos dudas acerca de lo que haríamos en esos lares una vez sacada todas las vergüenzas que como dije, dejarían la corrupción de Pujol como una chiquillada ya que ese terruño la realidad es que solo vive exclusivamente de robar al resto ya que no se suele hablar de los privilegios de repsol, chanchullos y demás, otra forma de saqueo

Ojo, que lo realmente triste no es lo que hace los del terruño, sino como los gobiernos centrales tragan con eso, de ahi que la limpieza real de España tuviese que empezar por Madrid


----------



## magnificent (25 Abr 2022)

SoloLeo dijo:


> A Sevilla le quitas el turismo, y no le queda mucho. Échale un ojo a lo que se está liando en Zaragoza solo en el polígono de Plaza, y luego las comparas. Y digo ese polígono, dejando de lado todos los demás, que hay unos cuantos, por no hablar de comunicaciones, inversión tecnológica y situación estratégica.



Plaza? Jajaj pero si eso está muerto
Inversión tecnológica? Cual?
Si, esta en medio de Madriz y Warcelona y por eso genera empleo de logística, que son es su mayoría mozos de almacén, descargar camiones, carretilleros... trabajos de calidad y con sueldos de 900 euros 

No soy de allí, pero por conocidos todo joven termina la carrera y se va a Madriz o directamente al extranjero, eso es un pesebre de funcionarios y pensionistas en decadencia absoluta


----------



## auyador (25 Abr 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Que imparcial... fuentes del mundo de los recogenueces...



 es la página de hacienda


----------



## PEPEYE (25 Abr 2022)

Cénit dijo:


> Es un clásico de Forocoches y skyscrapercity el pique Málaga vs Zaragoza



Ahora me entero, para mi es una ciudad amigable


----------



## HvK (25 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Yo soy de Madrid y me vine a Zaragoza tras aprobar la oposición. Pedí un destino en una ciudad pequeña (hubiera preferido Huesca, pero al final fue Zaragoza)
> 
> No he sido más feliz en toda mi vida. Vivir en un sitio cuanto más pequeño y lejos de las ciudades, mejor. Mi calidad de vida no tiene comparación con la de Madrid. No hay color.
> 
> ...



Claro, porque en Zaragoza no hay moronegros ni demás pagapensiones, qué va. Si hasta Alcañiz está lleno de negrizal. Qué digo Alcañiz, Pinseque también.


----------



## antonio estrada (25 Abr 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Plaza? Jajaj pero si eso está muerto
> Inversión tecnológica? Cual?
> Si, esta en medio de Madriz y Warcelona y por eso genera empleo de logística, que son es su mayoría mozos de almacén, descargar camiones, carretilleros... trabajos de calidad y con sueldos de 900 euros
> 
> No soy de allí, pero por conocidos todo joven termina la carrera y se va a Madriz o directamente al extranjero, eso es un pesebre de funcionarios y pensionistas en decadencia absoluta



Yo soy de Zaragoza y ahora vivo aquí también. Detesto decirlo, pero creo que no sabes lo que estás diciendo. El centro logístico de amazon, los 3 de AWS, varios nuevos CPD's, el mayor parque solar de España, etc. Zaragoza está en un momento dulce. Yo acabo de encontrar trabajo en una empresa tecnológica tras quedarme en el paro. Tengo 59 años.

No digo que esto sea un chollo, porque nada lo es, pero el que quiere quedarse, puede hacerlo y vivir.


----------



## magnificent (25 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo soy de Zaragoza y ahora vivo aquí también. Detesto decirlo, pero creo que no sabes lo que estás diciendo. El centro logístico de amazon, los 3 de AWS, varios nuevos CPD's, el mayor parque solar de España, etc. Zaragoza está en un momento dulce. Yo acabo de encontrar trabajo en una empresa tecnológica tras quedarme en el paro. Tengo 59 años.
> 
> No digo que esto sea un chollo, porque nada lo es, pero el que quiere quedarse, puede hacerlo y vivir.



Lo único que le compro es lo de los centros logísticos, pero como ya le dije el 90% de empleos que generan son de mozo de almacén, carretillero y descargando camiones 

Claro que el que no tenga ninguna ambición y le valga con cobrar 900 euros se puede quedar allí a vivir, pero si quiere progresar allí no será


----------



## Von Rudel (25 Abr 2022)

Soy de Vigo y es cierto. Los de Vigo somos un pueblo o conjunto de pueblos que por crecimiento y procedencia nos juntamos para trabajar en las conserveras y posteriormente en Citroen.

Todo Vigo es de los pueblos gallegos y a mucha honra.

Mejor un pueblerino a un progre de Barcelona.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (25 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Yo soy de Zaragoza y ahora vivo aquí también. Detesto decirlo, pero creo que no sabes lo que estás diciendo. El centro logístico de amazon, los 3 de AWS, varios nuevos CPD's, el mayor parque solar de España, etc.



Ahora que lo dices, también tienen el reloj de sol más grande del mundo. 









Reloj solar Multicaja-Zaragoza - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Abr 2022)

Новая правда dijo:


> Sí, la política inversora en este país ha sido nefasta, para colmo las regiones que han acaparado la inversión tienen la poca vergüenza de escupir al resto y exigir más yendo de víctimas. También estoy de acuerdo en que Zaragoza tiene mucho potencial para convertirse en una ciudad de peso, el problema es que hoy por hoy tiene una situación muy complicada, está rodeada de las zonas más despobladas del país: Soria, Guadalajara y Teruel. La parte buena es que las previsiones a largo plazo, bajo mi punto de vista, son bastante positivas.
> 
> Madrid es un gigante que sigue creciendo. Guadalajara ya se ha convertido, de facto, en una ciudad dormitorio de Madrid, de hecho... los últimos coletazos de Madrid llegan hasta Torija, que está a 20km de Guadalajara capital. Si hubiese un municipio fuerte, pongamos 40.000-50.000 hab. a la altura de Sigüenza-Medinaceli (1 hora a Calatayud), la situación en Zaragoza sería completamente distinta. En el caso de Barcelona, no puede crecer por el mar, así que tiene que potenciar el interior. Ahora mismo Lérida es la provincia con más alta de empleabilidad de España y, al contrario que Tarragona o Gerona es un crecimiento más sostenido y con menos vaivenes, por lo que la zona de Lérida capital-Fraga no creo que vaya a menos. Tudela más o menos se mantiene incluso crece.
> 
> ...



A Zaragoza el revulsivo que le vendría bien es un buen autopistón con Toulouse, de forma que hubiera una conexión directa de España con Francia.
Y a Toulouse también le vendría como agua de mayo.
Evidentemente, eso le haría pupa a otros y por eso es mera hipótesis.


----------



## sepultada en guano (25 Abr 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Sevilla me encanta pero como ciudad va justita, Malaga lo mismo pero tiene Puerto....En el Sur no hay ninguna ciudad que se puede comparar a las otras cuatro: Madrid, Barcelona, Valencia y Bilbao



Pero tiene dos juntas y en la misma comunidad, al contrario que en los demás casos.
Suponiendo que los rankings estos tengan mayor fiabilidad que el palmarés final de Miss Venezuela 1974.


----------



## IgFarben (25 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Valladolid, León, La Rioja alavesa, la ribera navarra y zaragoza eran los sitios donde una persona conservadora podía vivir agusto. A día de hoy ya no queda nada de eso, entre moronegros, panchitos, maketos y progremierders.



En Valladolid al rojo del alcalde le queda 1 año. Vox sube como la espuma. Sigue siendo una ciudad conservadora, menos algunos barrios de mierda.
León también es bastante conservadora, el alcalde es un gilipollas, y hay algún rojazo asqueroso y ahora algún idiota con el royo leonesista, pero por lo general, la gente de orden vive muy bien. 
Te hablo de estas 2 porque es donde vivo y tengo casa. La Rioja alavesa esta perdida, la Ribera de Navarra no me dio esa impresión la ultima vez que fui hace unos meses. Y Zaragoza, pues como ciudad ya grande, tiene sus cosas.


----------



## Chas2 (25 Abr 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> El que ha hecho esa clasificación no tiene NPI. La segunda ciudad de España en importancia, a día de hoy, es Málaga.
> 
> Barcelona se está yendo al guano. Hasta Valencia la va a superar..



Málaga es un poco bluf. Playa más bien sucia y estrecha y 4 chiringuitos espeteros. Paco de la Torre y Antoñito Banderas han hecho cosas pero sigue siendo una ciudad gamma o beta como mucho.


----------



## Espeluznao (25 Abr 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Málaga es un poco bluf. Playa más bien sucia y estrecha y 4 chiringuitos espeteros. Paco de la Torre y Antoñito Banderas han hecho cosas pero sigue siendo una ciudad gamma o beta como mucho.



Depende a donde vayas... este año cerca de Barcelona, en Gavà Mar por ejemplo, la playa está hecha una mierda. El mar se ha comido la arena. Básicamente hay tramos donde ya no hay playa..


----------



## lascanteras723 (26 Abr 2022)

Para mi ciudad despectivamente llamada en medio de secarral indica potencial.


----------



## antonio estrada (26 Abr 2022)

magnificent dijo:


> Lo único que le compro es lo de los centros logísticos, pero como ya le dije el 90% de empleos que generan son de mozo de almacén, carretillero y descargando camiones
> 
> Claro que el que no tenga ninguna ambición y le valga con cobrar 900 euros se puede quedar allí a vivir, pero si quiere progresar allí no será



No, en estos momentos hay proyectos tecnológicos a mansalva. La Universidad no da abasto a producir gente. Absolutamente en serio. 

La nueva planta de FERSA, la de Certest, la de Betton&Dickinson, varias empresas de control de energía eólica punteras, un montón de proyectos tecnológicos. 

El que no sepa hacer la O con un canuto a PLA-ZA o a Bonarea cuando lo abran, que son 4000 empleos, de los que la mayor parte son partir carne y menear pallets. Pero hay mucha oferta de trabajo cualificado.


----------



## Republicano (26 Abr 2022)

INE dijo:


> Sevilla y Zaragoza tienen casi la misma población y
> una es algo y la otra no es casi nada. No es la población sino la idiocransia y el dinamismo.



Porque Sevilla tiene otra Sevilla pegada a la ciudad fuera de su término municipal y Zaragoza fuera de su término municipal es campo.


----------



## sepultada en guano (26 Abr 2022)

Republicano dijo:


> Porque Sevilla tiene otra Sevilla pegada a la ciudad fuera de su término municipal y Zaragoza fuera de su término municipal es campo.



Si, la verdad es que si cuentas el municipio vienen a ser muy parejas -incluso Sevilla tiende a decrecer, al menos en población, aunque en extensión no pare- pero si se mira la aglomeración, tal como hacen los anglosajones, la cosa cambia.

Sevilla con el cinturón son 1,5 mill, mientras que Zaragoza no debe tener prácticamente cinturón, porque el área metropolitana son apenas 800.000, prácticamente la ciudad y poco más. Es paradójico que no haya creado una conurbación.
Cuando lo más frecuente suele ser lo contrario:

Por ejemplo miras Barcelona y la población del municipio pero luego realmente la ciudad es mucho mayor y es una conurbación más del doble. El caso tal vez más extremo sea Lisboa, donde en la capi vive muy poca gente pero el cinturón es enorme. O tal vez París, que son 2,5 millones o 12 millones si cuentas la aglomeración o sólo el municipio central. Pero Zaragoza parece que es sólo la ciudad y ya.


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (26 Abr 2022)

Bilbao tiene aproximadamente 1 millón de habitantes en su área metropolitana.

No está en el puesto 10. Está en el quinto o sexto puesto

Para algunas cosas cogéis el tamaño del municipio y para otras el AM.

Qué es más grande Madrid o París?


----------



## Erik morden (26 Abr 2022)

Thundercat dijo:


> Es cierto, lo de los vuelos desde Zaragoza es absurdo. Hay mejores vuelos desde Reus.
> Muchos aeropuertos en España, pero funcionales hay 4.



El aeropuerto es militar, está secuestrado


----------



## AliBey (26 Abr 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> El aeropuerto es militar, está secuestrado



Junto a Vitoria, es de mis aeropuertos favoritos. Está completamente despejado gracias al tráfico militar, es una gozada llegar y en 10 minutos estar montado en tu coche.

Vitoria tiene más ventajas al tener conexión con Alemania, hasta hace poco no tenia autobús pero el taxi costaba dos duros hasta la estación de tren.


----------



## AliBey (26 Abr 2022)

Erik morden dijo:


> El aeropuerto es militar, está secuestrado



Junto a Vitoria, es de mis aeropuertos favoritos. Está completamente despejado gracias al tráfico militar, es una gozada llegar y en 10 minutos estar montado en tu coche.

Vitoria tiene más ventajas al tener conexión con Alemania, hasta hace poco no tenia autobús pero el taxi costaba dos duros hasta la estación de tren.


----------



## AliBey (26 Abr 2022)

Lo que realmente hace falta a Zaragoza es una conexión ferroviaria y/o autopista hacia Toulouse.


----------



## Gatoo_ (26 Abr 2022)

comors dijo:


> El resto son pueblos, unos mas grandes que otros.
> 
> El pueblo mas grande de España es *Zaragoza*, un pueblo que actua como area metropolitana de Madrid y Barcelona. Un zaragozano para poder ir a Berlin o Roma tiene que desplazarse 200Km como un pueblerino de Guarroman.
> Cuando los zaragozanos ponen las virtudes de su pueblo siempre dicen que esta entre Madrid y Barcelona, y en segundo plano Bilbao y Valencia, vamos que por si sola no es nada.
> ...



¿Bilbao?

Pero gañán, si Murcia y Zaragoza son más grandes. Hay ciudades más pobladas incluso en los dos archipiélagos.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (27 Abr 2022)

Me imagino que ya habéis puesto lo de retrasado avre jilo.

Taluec.


----------



## Castellano (27 Abr 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> En Valladolid al rojo del alcalde le queda 1 año. Vox sube como la espuma. Sigue siendo una ciudad conservadora, menos algunos barrios de mierda.
> León también es bastante conservadora, el alcalde es un gilipollas, y hay algún rojazo asqueroso y ahora algún idiota con el royo leonesista, pero por lo general, la gente de orden vive muy bien.
> Te hablo de estas 2 porque es donde vivo y tengo casa. La Rioja alavesa esta perdida, la Ribera de Navarra no me dio esa impresión la ultima vez que fui hace unos meses. Y Zaragoza, pues como ciudad ya grande, tiene sus cosas.



El PSOE va a volver a ganar en Pucela.
Dentro de un año, recuerda mi profecía


----------



## moromierda (27 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Falso. Madrid es una Villa



A falsos má friscos astán a madríntz, amego.


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (27 Abr 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> ¿Bilbao?
> 
> Pero gañán, si Murcia y Zaragoza son más grandes. Hay ciudades más pobladas incluso en los dos archipiélagos.



Y dale. Por esa regla de 3, Madrid es más grande que París...ah que no...que en ese caso no.

Decir que Madrid es más grande que París es de idiotas, sólo porque el término municipal de Madrid está más poblado que París.

Bilbao es más grande que Zaragoza y más grande que Murcia.

El municipio de Bilbao no, pero Bilbao como metrópoli sí.

Siempre hacéis lo mismo. Cogéis datos del área metropolitana cuando os interesa y cuando no, los del municipio.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> A falsos má friscos astán a madríntz, amego.



No te entiendo una mierda


----------



## moromierda (27 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No te entiendo una mierda




Asumo el reto que me has hecho en este hilo, cargado de emoción y esperanza, con pleno sentido de mi responsabilidad ante los brubujianos y de la honrosa obligación que para mí implica el cumplimiento de este hilo.

Como forero @moromierda, nick que me confiere el histórico cariño de todos los brubujianos, me honro en participar del desafío con este humilde aporte, que brota de lo más profundo de mi corazón.

Con estas líneas entro en la historia de brubuja, siendo ya un jalón del acontecer forero en un hilo al que será imposible dejar de referirse para entender la clave de brubuja. Con respeto y gratitud quiero recordaros la pesada responsabilidad de conducir brubuja, dado que los brubujianos constituyen una exigencia de comportamiento y de lealtad con las funciones de lo que en pleno año 2022 es posiblemente el mejor foro en lengua castellana: son subforos grandes y noble y aportes de quienes sin salir de casa, dedican su tiempo libre al ideal brubujiano.

El resto de foreros de brubuja comprenden mis sentimientos, pero tengo que seguir enviando fotos de culos por encima de cualquier otra circunstancia. Es una norma que aprendí del hilo de las pelvis femeninas premium y ha sido una constante de mis días en brubuja, subiendo culos con todas mis fuerzas.

Con ayuda de @DonJulián estamos haciendo un compendio de culos fruto del esfuerzo común y la delicada voluntad colectiva. Los culos de brubuja serán fieles guardianes y procurarán en todo momento inspirar las pajillas de los foreros.

El hilo de los culos integra a todos los brubujianos y hoy, en esta hora tan trascendental, os convoco porque a todos nos incumbe aportar por igual miles y miles de culos en un hilo mítico ya en brubuja, rivalizando con las sartenes y las pelvis premium. Que todos aporten culos con generosidad y altura de miras, que nuestro futuro brubujiano se basará en un efectivo consenso entre foreros.

@moromierda es el primer forero obligado a cumplir con su deber de subir culos y más culos. En este momento decisivo de mi vida forera afirmo solemnemente que todo mi tiempo y todas las acciones de mi voluntad estarán dirigidos a cumplir con mi deber.

Pido ayuda al resto de brubujianos para acertar siempre con los mejores culos que, sin duda, el destino alzará ante nosotros. Con su gracia y con el ejemplo de tantos foreros que unificaron y engrandecieron a todos los subforos de brubuja, deseo ser promotor de otros muchos miles de culos. Que nadie tema que el hilo de los culos (o el de las cabras) jamás serán olvidados. Juntos podremos hacerlo todo si a todos damos su justa oportunidad, sabiendo que subir culos en brubuja debe ser el fin que justifique nuestra visita diaria al foro.

Soy plenamente consciente que un gran foro como brubuja en pleno período de vislumbrar hermosos culos, de cambio generacional y de crecimiento con cientos de fotos de culos diarias, pide perfeccionamientos profundos. Escuchar, canalizar y estimular estos culos es para mí un deber que acepto con decisión.

Brubuja es un foro colectivo que a todos compete; su fortaleza y su grandeza deben de apoyarse, por ello, en la voluntad manifiesta de cuantos la integramos. Pero los foros más grandes y prósperos, son aquellos que más profundamente han sabido respetar sus propios culos.

Subir culos y más culos es el supuesto para forear con dignidad, con prosperidad y con grandeza. Insistamos en subir los culos justos, un orden de fotos de culos donde tantos culos se hayan bajo la salvaguardia del foro.

Al servicio de esta gran comunidad que es brubuja debemos de estar todos los brubujianos, constituyendo en su conjunto un firme entramado de foreros. Sólo así podremos sentirnos fuertes y libres al mismo tiempo.

Esta hora dinámica y cambiante exige una capacidad creadora para integrar en objetivos comunes las distintas y deseables opiniones que dan riqueza y variedad a este gran foro, que, lleno de cualidades, se entrega generoso cuando se le convoca a una tarea realista y ambiciosa.

@moromierda entiende como un deber el reconocimiento y la tutela de los culos y me dedicaré con ahínco a que los culos, ejemplo y aficion de los que comemos doritos con disciplina, tengan la eficacia y la potencia que requieren nuestras pajillas.

Por lo tanto, hoy quiero proclamar un hilo de culos libre y moderno, que requiere la participación de todos en los foros de brubuja. Hacer cada día más cierta y eficaz esa participación debe ser algo de todos los brubujianos.

Confío plenamente en las virtudes de los foreros de brubuja. Estoy también seguro que nuestro futuro es prometedor, porque tengo pruebas de las cualidades de las nuevas generaciones de foreros culicagados que poco a poco, también están subiendo fotos de culos.

Me es muy grato en estos momentos expresar mi reconocimiento a cuantos me citáis en el foro. Os envío mi deseo de paz y entendimiento, con respeto siempre para las peculiaridades de quienes discuten por chorradas en un foro y es a ellos a quienes desde aquí mando un plátano de la amistad.

Yo ha decho, amegos.


----------



## Jevitronka (27 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Asumo el reto que me has hecho en este hilo, cargado de emoción y esperanza, con pleno sentido de mi responsabilidad ante los brubujianos y de la honrosa obligación que para mí implica el cumplimiento de este hilo.
> 
> Como forero @moromierda, nick que me confiere el histórico cariño de todos los brubujianos, me honro en participar del desafío con este humilde aporte, que brota de lo más profundo de mi corazón.
> 
> ...



No te entiendo una mierda


----------



## moromierda (27 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No te entiendo una mierda



Due. Due merde, amego.


----------



## AliBey (27 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Asumo el reto que me has hecho en este hilo, cargado de emoción y esperanza, con pleno sentido de mi responsabilidad ante los brubujianos y de la honrosa obligación que para mí implica el cumplimiento de este hilo.
> 
> Como forero @moromierda, nick que me confiere el histórico cariño de todos los brubujianos, me honro en participar del desafío con este humilde aporte, que brota de lo más profundo de mi corazón.
> 
> ...



Se me ha caído un mito.


----------



## Gatoo_ (27 Abr 2022)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> Y dale. Por esa regla de 3, Madrid es más grande que París...ah que no...que en ese caso no.
> 
> Decir que Madrid es más grande que París es de idiotas, sólo porque el término municipal de Madrid está más poblado que París.
> 
> ...



Es que Bilbao es Bilbao y nada más. Que esté cerca de otros municipios no significa ni que sea la misma ciudad, ni que tengan los mismos servicios, ni nada en absoluto.

Valencia está pegado a Mislata, Xirivella, Quart de Poblet, Alboraya, Tavernes Blanques, Benetússer, Alfafar y Sedaví.
Y cuando te digo '_pegado_' es que está literalmente pegado, separado por una calle o por el cauce del río, y ninguno de esos *pueblos* tiene absolutamente nada que les convierta en una ciudad ni que les haga parecerlo, ni que engrandezcan en nada a la ciudad de Valencia.

La ciudad es la ciudad, es la que maneja la pasta y la que aporta servicios, y los pueblos de alrededor no serían una puta mierda si no estuvieran lindando con la ciudad.

Por lo tanto, NO, Bilbao no es la sexta ciudad de España. Es la décima.


----------



## moromierda (27 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Se me ha caído un mito.








Literatura - Ya hablo bien español, amegos


Y aunque estoy aprendiendo español por mi cuenta, para no agobiaros con mis mensajes que no entendéis me he instalado otro navegador pero con corrector automático y ahora CREO que ya entendéis todo lo que escribo. EDIT: A pateseón pipular da brubujianiros altivos, yo vuilve hablar cumo sempre...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Captain Julius (27 Abr 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Málaga es un poco bluf. Playa más bien sucia y estrecha y 4 chiringuitos espeteros. Paco de la Torre y Antoñito Banderas han hecho cosas pero sigue siendo una ciudad gamma o beta como mucho.



Málaga se sale, literalmente.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (27 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> El otro día veía un mapa de densidad poblacional, y las dos castillas, extremadura y aragón son auténticos eriales, no hay prácticamente gente. El 90% de los españoles viven en solo un 30% del territorio, todo el litoral + madrid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Más vale la calidad que la cantidad.


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (27 Abr 2022)

Gatoo_ dijo:


> Es que Bilbao es Bilbao y nada más. Que esté cerca de otros municipios no significa ni que sea la misma ciudad, ni que tengan los mismos servicios, ni nada en absoluto.
> 
> Valencia está pegado a Mislata, Xirivella, Quart de Poblet, Alboraya, Tavernes Blanques, Benetússer, Alfafar y Sedaví.
> Y cuando te digo '_pegado_' es que está literalmente pegado, separado por una calle o por el cauce del río, y ninguno de esos *pueblos* tiene absolutamente nada que les convierta en una ciudad ni que les haga parecerlo, ni que engrandezcan en nada a la ciudad de Valencia.
> ...



Es el décimo municipio, pero es la quinta área metropolitana. 

Puedes responder a lo que te pregunto? Qué es más grande, Madrid o París? O no quieres responder?

Por cierto, la ciudad más grande de España es Cáceres.

Insisto en que siempre hacéis lo mismo. Coger datos como os conviene. Pero a vuestro pesar y con todo, Bilbao sigue siendo la quinta área metropolitana de España y en muchas cosas sólo por detrás de Madrid y Barcelona.

Si te pica, te rascas


----------



## Ingeniero_en_Informatica (27 Abr 2022)

Por cierto si quieres comparar por facturación mira









Municipios españoles por facturación de sus empresas


Bilbao, la cuarta ciudad que más factura JORGE MURCIA Domingo, 8 septiembre 2019 https://www.elcorreo.com/economia/tu-economia/bilbao-cuarta-ciudad-20190906175653-nt.html Las empresas con domicilio social en la capital vizcaína vendieron por valor de 38.752 millones de euros, sólo por detrás de...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Abr 2022)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> Es el décimo municipio, pero es la quinta área metropolitana.
> 
> Puedes responder a lo que te pregunto? Qué es más grande, Madrid o París? O no quieres responder?
> 
> ...



Madrid tiene una extensión que multiplica por 6 el tamaño de Paris y por 1'5 los habitantes (puta locura que debe de ser con esa densidad de población, todo sea dicho).

Cáceres tiene 15kms² urbanizados contra más de 600kms² de Madrid, no sé de dónde te sacas esa chorrada.

Bilbao es una ciudad importante, pero es la décima por habitantes y tiene un término municipal absolutamente ridículo. En mi comarca hay pueblos que tienen más del doble de extensión.

Y sí, ya quisiera Bilbao llegar a los tobillos de Valencia. Tenéis una de las ciudades más feas de España, muchacho.


----------



## Gatoo_ (28 Abr 2022)

Ingeniero_en_Informatica dijo:


> Por cierto si quieres comparar por facturación mira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Compárate con Tavernes Blanques, que tiene 83 veces menos empresas y factura más de la mitad que Bilbao, y eso con 9.000 habitantes y menos de 1km² de extensión


----------



## Chas2 (28 Abr 2022)

Os estáis yendo del tema completamente. Parecéis tías...this is about top top cities!


----------



## Vorsicht (28 Abr 2022)

Me ha dascojonao con el jilo. Mu bueno.


----------



## Calahan (28 Abr 2022)

ashe dijo:


> Viendo el panorama donde no querría estar con la que viene es en una ciudad, siendo Málaga la que menos rechazo me produce (y nunca he estado ahi que conste)
> 
> *¿Sabes que el 80% de lo que vende cataluña es al resto de españoles con el proteccionismo rancio impidiendo a otras regiones prosperar? a*plicable a bilbao y el resto de euskalmordor con sus vecinos que lo de estos si lo de cataluña es de vergüenza los otros lo son x5 mínimo?
> 
> ...



Amigo. Te crees que estamos en el XIX?
Te equivocas.

La inmensa mayoría del comercio que se contabiliza como Cataluña con España es... Cataluña consigo misma! XD

El resto es en su mayoría con el País Valencià.

Actualízate.

Los boicots anticatalanes emperzaron incluso antes que la mierda del estatuto del 2006. La mayoría de empresas catalanas hace años que vieron que España es una batalla perdida.


----------



## ashe (28 Abr 2022)

Calahan dijo:


> Te crees que estamos en el XIX?



sin darte cuenta el subconsciente te ha traicionado reconociendo de lo que ha vivido esos lares desde siempre, pero oye luego tenemos cosas como Cataluña bloquea el cava de Extremadura y Valencia que para algo el cancer regionalista y gran parte de las desgracias de España vienen de la propia cataluña (incluso el denominado nacionalismo vasco viene de ahi)

Los boicot anti-catalanes lo cebaron los propios cagalanes con el "compreu i no compreu" pero oye... si te gusta crearte la trama... lastima que en el país de la ilusión solo funcione ahi... ni el Valencia funciona hasta teneros cada vez mas tirria


----------



## Giordano Bruno (28 Abr 2022)

dragon33 dijo:


> Y una sola ciudad ALFA.



Eres daltonico


----------



## Calahan (29 Abr 2022)

ashe dijo:


> sin darte cuenta el subconsciente te ha traicionado reconociendo de lo que ha vivido esos lares desde siempre, pero oye luego tenemos cosas como Cataluña bloquea el cava de Extremadura y Valencia que para algo el cancer regionalista y gran parte de las desgracias de España vienen de la propia cataluña (incluso el denominado nacionalismo vasco viene de ahi)
> 
> Los boicot anti-catalanes lo cebaron los propios cagalanes con el "compreu i no compreu" pero oye... si te gusta crearte la trama... lastima que en el país de la ilusión solo funcione ahi... ni el Valencia funciona hasta teneros cada vez mas tirria



Que sí que no tienes ni idea. No debes tener ni treinta años.


----------



## Setapéfranses (4 May 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Querrás decir *Fachadolid*.



Not anymore!

Eso era en los 90


----------



## Murray's (9 Jun 2022)

Madrid es una villa de manchegos expatriados

Barcelona o valencia parecen pueblos pesqueros pegados al mar. Del resto ni hablemos

Cuando hayais visto NYC, londres, berlin, o Paris flipareis


----------



## Teofrasto (9 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Madrid es una villa de manchegos expatriados
> 
> Barcelona o valencia parecen pueblos pesqueros pegados al mar. Del resto ni hablemos
> 
> Cuando hayais visto NYC, londres, berlin, o Paris flipareis



Y Viena


----------



## sepultada en guano (9 Jun 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> Y Viena



Viena fue pero no es.


----------



## Gorkako (9 Jun 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Madrid es una villa de manchegos expatriados
> 
> Barcelona o valencia parecen pueblos pesqueros pegados al mar. Del resto ni hablemos
> 
> Cuando hayais visto NYC, londres, berlin, o Paris flipareis



Y ya si se mete ud en Tokyo flipa, yo sí he visto NYC, Londres, París y Tokyo...


----------



## Saluter (9 Jun 2022)

Y todo lo demás es España Vaciada para concentrar a la gente en esas pocas ciudades.


----------



## todoayen (9 Jun 2022)

Si, pero tranquilo ya nos la llenan de amigos.
Mis familiares del pueblo ya tienen que cerrar ventanas cuando salen a comprar cuando antes se dejaban las bicis a la puerta de casa todo el día y nadie las tocaba.
Ahora cada dos por tres hay fregonetas dando vueltas por los pueblos y husmeando para dar palos 

Es el progresismo amigos.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Ene 2023)

Siempre digo lo mismo, es mucho más sencillo destruir un país con toda su chicha, incluído población concentrada en unos pocos sitios que si está distribuída en una malla muy distribuída. 

Casi nadie lo quiere entender...


----------

